# When does low amniotic fluid = early delivery?



## W8ing4ours

I've had one issue after another the last few weeks, starting with high blood pressure (steady around 150/100), starting to spill protein in urine but literally staying a tenth of a % away from being "diagnosed" with preeclampsia, Dr put me on bedrest a week ago tomorrow, and then on Thursday I went in for my (now weekly) biophysical ultrasound and my fluid level was "barely" a 4. The Dr looked right at me and said if I didn't get it to go up I would be delivering very soon. I drank literally 250 ounces of water on Thursday - Friday and had another ultrasound Friday which showed I got the fluid level to an 8. Apparently that is better but still really low (4th percentile). So, tomorrow I go back for another ultrasound to check it again, and I have a non-stress test. Im just curious if anyone delivered around 33 weeks due to low fluid and/or high bp. I could tell all day my bp was high, i have my own auto cuff and the highest it was today was 160/103. I just have this feeling that tomorrow is going to be a bad day....i know she will be "ok" at 33 weeks, I just can't calm the fear of what she will have to go through if she is born tomorrow...:nope:


----------



## babyfever27

Hi hun,

I don't have any advice for you but I'm going through a similar situation. I have been on bed rest since week 10 bc of two SCHs and now they have discovered that my amniotic fluid is leaking. I get two ultrasounds per week and three non stress tests. My level is currently between 6-7 and my peri has said that if it dips below 5, I will have to be hospitalized. 

Fingers crossed we can both make it to week 36!!


----------



## W8ing4ours

HI babyfever, thanks for the response, and YES, I hope we both can make it to 36 weeks! My fluid dropped 1 level today and my Dr said it looks like anytime now. She did finally say that 36 weeks would be the max we will push it because my blood pressure is just too high. Looks like I will have my Christmas baby the day before Thanksgiving, if not sooner! I'm just going to literally lay flat for the next 3 weeks (hopefully!) and say lots of prayers. Hope your situation is hanging in there as well...


----------



## sequeena

oligohydramnios doesn't usually result in early delivery. I usually only had 3cm of fluid throughout my pregnancy and went overdue. I think it only means early delivery when there is IUGR too (Intrauterine growth restriction). My son always grew on target so I never had to be induced. Other factors include pre eclampsia etc. x


----------



## Diana5241

Hi Ladies,

This thread has been very helpful. I'm at 25+5 today and was put on bed rest due to a fluid level if 8. Baby's growing 100% on target, but I've been very stressed about making it the next 12 weeks (or so) safely. 

I'll say a few extra prayers for all of us!


----------



## sequeena

Diana5241 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> This thread has been very helpful. I'm at 25+5 today and was put on bed rest due to a fluid level if 8. Baby's growing 100% on target, but I've been very stressed about making it the next 12 weeks (or so) safely.
> 
> I'll say a few extra prayers for all of us!

Good luck!! If LO is on target then you're halfway there already x


----------



## babyfever27

Hi ladies!

Update- so now I am on hospital bed rest. During my ultrasound yesterday, my peri discovered my fluids are now at 4.2 cm (and dif rupture). His best guess was that I will deliver with 10-14 days. I am having such a hard time adjusting emotionally. We met with the nicu physician already Nd reviewed survival rates and expectancies with baby's health after birth. 

How are you ladies doing? Any new news W8ing4ours?


----------



## Diana5241

Babyfever, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your little one. How many weeks along are you now? 

Being at the hospital, they can keep a constant monitor on the baby and do everything in their power for a successful delivery of your beautiful baby. Please keep us updated as I check back on here often.


----------



## W8ing4ours

Hi Babyfever, I am also wondering how far you are now, it appears your ticket isn't working and I just cant remember. I'm sure you are very scared today and I have already said a prayer for you and LO and that LO can stay put for as long as possible. 

My fluid is still at an 8 today which is ok, I guess that puts me at about the 3rd or 4th percentile, so obviously pretty low, but we are still hanging on. My blood pressure was 165/100, 168/106, and 158/108 the 3 times the nurse checked it today. So now it appears we are back to worrying about bp and my doc finally put me on bp meds today. I'm 33+3 today so am thankful for everyday we make it here, and Dr. seems fairly confident we can continue to "hobble" along as long as I can keep my fluid where it is. She did say anything under 5 means we will likely have the baby, as long as I am 35 weeks.

Anyhow, keep us posted, thinking of you and hoping the hospital is taking good care of you and LO.


----------



## Diana5241

W8ing, 

2.5 more weeks - you are sooo close! Sorry to hear about the high blood pressure, but it's good to hear your fluids are staying around the 8 level. Are you on bed rest at home or at the hospital?

I'll be keeping you and your baby in my prayers. Every day is a day closer to a successful delivery. :hugs:


----------



## katy1310

Hoping LO stays inside a while longer! 

My amniotic fluid was low but I was diagnosed with pre eclampsia at 25+3 - my BP had been very high and was continuing to creep up, and there was protein in my urine samples. I was admitted at 26+5 and Sophie was delivered at 27 weeks exactly. 

The neonatal journey was long and tough, but she's now 19.5 months and perfect in every way. If you need to talk to anyone about the emotional side of having a premature baby - or any other aspect of it - please pm me. xxxx


----------



## NashiPear

Hi ladies,

Low amniotic fluid can be very stressful. My waters broke at 22 weeks and I was told I would likely go into labour in 48 hours, if not in the few weeks following. I was put on bedrest and joined a support group on facebook for preterm premature rupture of membranes (pPROM). Lots of lovely ladies, stories of hope and survival against odds. Was a lifesaver for me. Join the closed group (rather than the open one) so your posts aren't broadcast to the world.

I had my baby at 36 weeks after a full rupture (rather than my leak). So I hung on for an amazing 14 weeks. It happens to many of us. stay positive, drinks lots of water, rest, don't lift, don't bathe, swim etc (to avoid infection) and keep clean. 

I saw all the stats and while noone ever wants a preemie, I did the countdown to viability (when this started my baby was too young to survive), watched the rates increase week by week and somehow managed to avoid NICU and special care..... pretty amazing as I had been fully prepared for the journey. 

Best of luck ladies, it is stressful, but stay positive. Miracles happen all the time and you may hang on a lot longer than you or anyone expects.


----------



## NashiPear

Hi ladies,

Low amniotic fluid can be very stressful. My waters broke at 22 weeks and I was told I would likely go into labour in 48 hours, if not in the few weeks following. I was put on bedrest and joined a support group on facebook for preterm premature rupture of membranes (pPROM). Lots of lovely ladies, stories of hope and survival against odds. Was a lifesaver for me. Join the closed group (rather than the open one) so your posts aren't broadcast to the world.

I had my baby at 36 weeks after a full rupture (rather than my leak). So I hung on for an amazing 14 weeks. It happens to many of us. stay positive, drinks lots of water, rest, don't lift, don't bathe, swim etc (to avoid infection) and keep clean. 

I saw all the stats and while noone ever wants a preemie, I did the countdown to viability (when this started my baby was too young to survive), watched the rates increase week by week and somehow managed to avoid NICU and special care..... pretty amazing as I had been fully prepared for the journey. 

Best of luck ladies, it is stressful, but stay positive. Miracles happen all the time and you may hang on a lot longer than you or anyone expects.


----------



## babyfever27

Hi ladies ,

Thank u all for your thoughts and prayers. I am currently 30+3. My ticker went out sometime all week and I can't seem to fix it. My AFI level is now 0 :( I went into labor about 26 hours ago after some very heavy bleeding. They have given me a shot to stop my contractions, but it has not been working. I havealso been put pb antibiotics and mag sulfate. I will have another cycle of steroids. I will probably have a c section very soon after. I am very scared and haven't stopped crying for days :(

Good luck ladies!


----------



## W8ing4ours

Ugh! I am so sorry to hear that! I was hoping things were going well for you, but doesn't sound like it. I can't believe you have been in labor, is it very painful? How dilated are you? The fact that you have had the time to give LO the steroid shots is a very positive step. Also 30+3 is very good these days with all of the medical advances, etc. I know it doesn't feel "good", trust me, I know, but I just mean good compared to 6 weeks ago, or 4 weeks ago, etc. I can only imagine how scary it is to be there right now, I wish you still had a chance of hanging on for a few more weeks but I know your LO is a fighter! I just realized we both had multiple failed IUIs and got pregnant on our first IVF cycles. What a coincidence! Our babies are true miracles to start, and your LO will fight and will make it through this, I know it! I just think, for whatever reason, it just didn't get to be easy for you :( Well, as you can, please keep us updated...you and LO are in my prayers...


----------



## Diana5241

babyfever,
I hope things at the hospital are going well, but I know it must be so hard. I hope some of the inspirational stories of preemies have connected with you. After reading some of their stories, i really believe in miracles.


----------



## Lilmiss1

Hi babyfever. So sorry to hear your story so far. I hope things are going well at the moment. All the best xxx


----------



## Lilmiss1

I've just been diagnosed with low amniotic fluid. The reading was 7.2. The dr asked if I had been leaking any fluid and I said no. But I've just remembered that at work yesterday and on Sunday my knickers had gotten wet. Could this be leaking amniotic fluid? Im 32 weeks.


----------



## Diana5241

Lilmiss1 said:


> I've just been diagnosed with low amniotic fluid. The reading was 7.2. The dr asked if I had been leaking any fluid and I said no. But I've just remembered that at work yesterday and on Sunday my knickers had gotten wet. Could this be leaking amniotic fluid? Im 32 weeks.

I've been wondering the same thing since I was diagnosed. Every discharge seems questionable! I have an appointment tomorrow and I'm going to ask that they check for leaking just to be safe. 

Have they given you any instruction for increasing your fluids?


----------



## Lilmiss1

Diana5241 said:


> Lilmiss1 said:
> 
> 
> I've just been diagnosed with low amniotic fluid. The reading was 7.2. The dr asked if I had been leaking any fluid and I said no. But I've just remembered that at work yesterday and on Sunday my knickers had gotten wet. Could this be leaking amniotic fluid? Im 32 weeks.
> 
> I've been wondering the same thing since I was diagnosed. Every discharge seems questionable! I have an appointment tomorrow and I'm going to ask that they check for leaking just to be safe.
> 
> Have they given you any instruction for increasing your fluids?Click to expand...

Hi! The wondering was getting too much, I called maternity triage and they asked me to come in. the dr just did a speculum test and she said she couldn't see any fluid. Phew! Good luck with your test tomorrow. 
Oh, I asked her if drinking more water would help and she said no. In fact she said there is nothing I can do. They believe it could be due to a problem with my placenta.
I saw your 26 weeks, how are you getting on?


----------



## junemomma09

I had been high risk with my son from 13 weeks on, so I had regular ultrasounds. At my 30 week ultrasound they found that my placenta Previa resolved itself but I was immediately sent to the hospital because the scan showed my amniotic levels were at 5. They said for a 30 week gestation that was extremely low. I was on hospital bedrest for a week with a constant high flow of fluids. I had round the clock fluids. I was told the way amniotic fluid increases is by the baby peeing, so the more water you drink the more they pee, and in turn the more amniotic fluid is produced. It took a whole week but my fluids FINALLY rose to 12. They said that was border line low but still within the normal range. So I was sent home on strict bedrest. I delivered at 37 weeks exactly. I went into labor at 36 +5 days, but was sent home because I hadnt progressed. But they later found that my water had actually broke and that's why my fluid was so low. He had dropped so low into the birth canal his head wedged in place and kept any more fluid from leaking. Low fluid is very serious. Anyone who is suffering from it please keep a close eye on your pregnancy. Go to the dr if you feel the need, decreased movement, pains, etc. 
I hope you lovely ladies go on to have a safe rest of your pregnancy and deliver healthy LO's!!!


----------



## W8ing4ours

Hi babyfever, still thinking of you and hoping things are ok, understand it might be awhile before you are able to update.

I ended up being admitted to the hospital last night, blood pressure was 184/117. Had to stay until 8pm tonight, what a long 26 or so hours... anyhow after tripling my bp meds they were able to stabalize it.

So my question is this, how is AFI calculated? I had an ultrasound today and the tech added all of the 4 quadrant measurements together to get my score. I feel like every time other than today they went with the highest or largest pocket they could find, and that one measurement was the score.

Anyone know how they measure your AFI (Amniotic Fluid Index)?


----------



## mpg1502

Hi W8ing, i have just replied to you on the steroid thread - I also had low amniotic fluid at 23 weeks, god knows where it went but the amazing thing is that your amniotic fluid can replenish itself so try not to panic. Keeping all crossed for you, the body is an amazing thing isn't it! keeping all crossed, mpg xxx


----------



## Diana5241

W8ing4ours said:


> So my question is this, how is AFI calculated? I had an ultrasound today and the tech added all of the 4 quadrant measurements together to get my score. I feel like every time other than today they went with the highest or largest pocket they could find, and that one measurement was the score.

In the past, they've always measured mine by adding the 4 quadrant measurements.... 

Had another ultrasound today and we're up to a glorious 12cm from 8. We're still so early (not yet 27 weeks) that I'm still on bed rest because they want to see a "buffer zone" build up. Hopefully another 2 weeks and I can see the world again. 

Keep hydrating and resting, ladies. You're in my prayers.


----------



## Lilmiss1

Hi Diana, glad your reading has gone up to 12, I think thats average for your gestational age, thats great! I've been trying to drink more, even though the dr told me it won't help. How much were you drinking per day?


----------



## Diana5241

Lilmiss1 said:


> Hi Diana, glad your reading has gone up to 12, I think thats average for your gestational age, thats great! I've been trying to drink more, even though the dr told me it won't help. How much were you drinking per day?

I've been drinking 80-100 oz of water a day, plus total bed rest. When I was just drinking the water, my numbers didn't increase at all. Hopefully the water WILL help you, though! Never hurts to try! :flower:


----------



## Lilmiss1

Gosh that is a lot! I managed 1.5 litres yesterday. That's about 50oz. Dont even know how much of that stayed down, because I threw up after lunch.


----------



## Diana5241

Lilmiss1 said:


> Gosh that is a lot! I managed 1.5 litres yesterday. That's about 50oz. Dont even know how much of that stayed down, because I threw up after lunch.

I try to keep a glass of water with me at all times - and I find that large glasses lead to me drinking more. The one I use is about 24 oz and I fill it up at least 4x/day.

It's not good that you've been sick to your stomach, also. Talk about adding insult to injury! I had a bout of diarrhea the other day (sorry TMI) and the doctor's office suggested I also try taking in some clear soda or gatorade to keep hydrated. (In addition to my water).

Hope your feeling better today!


----------



## Lilmiss1

Thank you Diana, I'll use a bigger glass today! Yes thank you feeling better now, the dr told me to lie on my left side for 2 extra hours a day. I don't think I left it long enough after lunch to lie down. Yesterday I just on the sofa as I didn't want to be sick again and lose what I had drunk. 
How are you getting along? Hope the diarrhoeas gone. Tc x


----------



## babyfever27

Hi W8ing4ours and all,

I have not been on for a bit but wanted to post an update. Not sure if any of the you will read this post but thought it would help anyone else that is in a similar situation.

Last I posted I was in the hospital with 0 amniotic fluid. I began having contractions on 11/6 and was given a second round of steriods and put on a magnisum sulfate drip on 11/6. On 11/10, my contractions continued to progress, but because they were back contractions, the monitors at my hospital were not picking them up. At 5:30 my contractions were 5 minutes apart and I had dilated considerably. I had en emergency c-section and my beautiful daughter was born at 6:35pm on 11/10. She was only 30 weeks and 6 days old at birth. She spent 26 days in the NICU and is now doing incredibly well!! Although it was extremely tough leaving her at the hospital and coming home each and every day, it made me stronger and more determined to be the best mother in the world for my incredible baby.

By the looks of many of your tickers, you are to deliver your babies very soon and some have done so already1 I wish you all the best :))


----------



## PoodleMommy

babyfever27 said:


> Hi W8ing4ours and all,
> 
> I have not been on for a bit but wanted to post an update. Not sure if any of the you will read this post but thought it would help anyone else that is in a similar situation.
> 
> Last I posted I was in the hospital with 0 amniotic fluid. I began having contractions on 11/6 and was given a second round of steriods and put on a magnisum sulfate drip on 11/6. On 11/10, my contractions continued to progress, but because they were back contractions, the monitors at my hospital were not picking them up. At 5:30 my contractions were 5 minutes apart and I had dilated considerably. I had en emergency c-section and my beautiful daughter was born at 6:35pm on 11/10. She was only 30 weeks and 6 days old at birth. She spent 26 days in the NICU and is now doing incredibly well!! Although it was extremely tough leaving her at the hospital and coming home each and every day, it made me stronger and more determined to be the best mother in the world for my incredible baby.
> 
> By the looks of many of your tickers, you are to deliver your babies very soon and some have done so already1 I wish you all the best :))

I wasn't part of this thread when it started, but I've just read through it all and had been worried about you. So glad your baby girl is doing so well now!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! Thanks for posting an update!


----------



## W8ing4ours

Congratulations Babyfever! Wow, what a long 26 days, you must have gone through a lot, I can only imagine! Soooooo glad to hear everything is ok now and that you and LO are home and healthy! Post pictures, I'd love to see her!


----------

